# call recording software for java phone nokia 5310



## kanz (Jul 4, 2008)

hey guys plz help me out here
i need a software for recording calls for my phone nokia 5310 which is a java phone.i am gettin many symbian ones but none for java
plz help
thanks in advance


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 4, 2008)

AFAIK there isn't any java app to record calls.

Why don't you record using the default one? Is it due to beeps?


----------



## amitchawla82 (Oct 5, 2008)

Dude... did you get the recording software you were looking for your 5310 Xpress Music Phone??

amitchawla82_at_gmail.com
P.S. @ replaced with _at_ for avoiding Spam.




kanz said:


> hey guys plz help me out here
> i need a software for recording calls for my phone nokia 5310 which is a java phone.i am gettin many symbian ones but none for java
> plz help
> thanks in advance


----------

